# Manejo del puerto Ethernet.



## NeoFireRaziel (Mar 21, 2011)

Me gustaría saber de que forma lograr enviar datos a través del puerto Ethernet.

La idea surge puesto que en un sistema de monitoreo se utilizan conversores RS-232 a Ethernet para la comunicación, para lo cual claro está se necesitan dos (recepción y transmisión).

Si bien estos no son extremadamente costosos la idea es prescindir de los mismos y lograr la comunicación directamente via Ethernet.

De ser posible, si no es mucho pedir, me gustaría lograrlo bajo un entorno Linux, ya que es lo que uso, pero de todas formas se agradece cualquier información al respecto.

Saludos y muchas gracias.

Mauro.


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 21, 2011)

Depende del lenguaje de programacion que uses... pero usualmente es atravez de "sockets" 

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Socket_de_Internet


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 21, 2011)

NeoFireRaziel dijo:


> Me gustaría saber de que forma lograr enviar datos a través del puerto Ethernet.
> 
> La idea surge puesto que en un sistema de monitoreo se utilizan conversores RS-232 a Ethernet para la comunicación, para lo cual claro está se necesitan dos (recepción y transmisión).
> 
> ...



La aplicacion actual corre bajo Linux? Por cada hardware actual que dispone un puerto RS232 deberas cambiarlo/agregarle un puerto ethernet. Ese hardware lo configuras dentro de tu LAN/WAN  y el software actual que hace referencia a un COM para recibir/enviar, deberas modificar como te indicaron que lea y escriba eso mismo en un puerto ethernet mediante socket.


----------

